# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Hòn Bà nguyên sơ - du lịch Nha Trang

## thietht

*Hòn Bà đẹp nhất vào mỗi buổi sáng sớm, khi mây sà xuống thấp, phủ trên những cánh rừng già, những tia nắng đầu tiên chiếu qua kẽ lá; nhưng cũng có người cho rằng Hòn Bà đẹp nhất lúc hoàng hôn với nắng chiều loang trên những vạt cỏ tranh, với mặt trời “treo” trên đầu cây cổ thụ...*



Vẻ đẹp kỳ thú của thiên nhiên như mời gọi du khách vượt khó khăn đến với Hòn Bà.

Đường lên Hòn Bà khí hậu mát mẻ, cảnh vật hoang sơ với tiếng chim hót, tiếng suối chảy róc rách. Hai bên đường là những vạt rừng nguyên sinh với bạt ngàn thân cây cao. Những đám sương mù vương vào các thân cây to sừng sững đứng án ngữ trên triền dốc.

Hòn Bà cách thành phố Nha Trang 40 km về hướng Tây Nam, toạ lạc ở Suối Lâu thuộc huyện Diên Khánh. Hiện nay, Hòn Bà là khu du lịch với nhà nghỉ, rừng hoa và hệ thống cáp treo.

Suốt chặng đường lên Hòn Bà cảnh quan thay đổi liên tục từ rừng đại ngàn, rừng lồ ô rồi tới rừng lá kim. Vượt qua hai con dốc sẽ gặp con đường bằng bám theo vách núi là nơi mặc sức cho dương xỉ và phong lan chen mọc trong sương, giữa trùng trùng cỏ xanh.


Từ cao nhìn xuống, Hòn Bà giống như một dải lụa mềm vắt ngang lưng chừng núi. Thảm rừng nguyên sinh hàng trăm năm tuổi xanh ngắt bao bọc quanh con đường nhỏ tạo nên một khung cảnh vô cùng thơ mộng. Khi lên đến độ cao 1.300m, đoạn đường bắt đầu được bao phủ bởi sương mù. 

Hòn Bà là phần phía Đông của dãy Trường Sơn, nối liền với cao nguyên Lâm Đồng nên đới khí hậu có phần khác biệt so với Đà Lạt và Nha Trang. 

Hệ sinh thái nơi đây vô cùng phong phú, có nhiều loài thực vật, động vật đặc chủng. Các nhà khoa học đã ghi nhận được sự tồn tại của khoảng 100 loài động, thực vật quý hiếm có tên trong Sách Đỏ. Nhiều loài voọc, gấu... vẫn còn trú ẩn tại đây nhờ rừng chưa bị khai thác, con người chưa xâm phạm đến lãnh thổ của chúng.


Khi tham quan khu du lịch Hòn Bà - Yersin bạn có thể lưu trú tại Yasaka

Trên đỉnh Hòn bà còn có nhà của bác sĩ A.Yersin, 2 tầng, được thiết kế giản dị, gần gũi đúng như tính cách của ông. Năm 1915, bác sĩ A.Yersin khi đó đang làm việc tại Nha Trang đã thực hiện một chuyến thám hiểm, tìm đường lên đỉnh Hòn Bà. Ông đã phát hiện ra nơi đây có khí hậu mát mẻ, rất thích hợp trồng cây canh ki na dùng làm nguyên liệu chế thuốc trị bệnh sốt rét. Từ đó, A.Yersin dựng cho mình một ngôi nhà trên đỉnh núi và thường xuyên lui tới để chăm sóc các giống thuốc.


Qua thời gian, ngôi nhà xưa bị hư hỏng, chỉ còn lại phần nền. Hiện nay một ngôi nhà khác của bác sĩ A.Yersin đã được phục chế nằm cạnh nền nhà cũ, giống như nguyên bản của ngôi nhà xưa.

Những ngày trời đẹp, đứng tại đây nhìn xuống có thể quan sát phong cảnh trữ tình của núi non trùng điệp, nhìn lên tưởng chừng như chạm tay vào mây trời bay lơ lửng trong không gian.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## damvanhuong

nhìn đường thật là vô đối

----------


## Hunterist

Nhìn toàn thấy đường ko.có j đẹp đâu @@

----------


## anhduc83

Còn đèo trông cũng dc đấy chứ nhỉ... nhưng chắc ko dốc

----------

